# My trip to Yank country



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jul 12, 2005)

I went up to Pennsylvania (or as I like to call it, Transylvania) and it was hilarious! I'm not exactly a redneck, but I am 100% Johnny Reb Confederate. Being in Yankee country is like a heavy metal rock band in Bach's house. I was so out of place. For one thing, I didn't see a pitcher of sweetened tea or one bowl of grits while I was there. Nobody said hello to you, and if you did to them, they were freaked out. I saw the Gettysburg battle re-enactment, and that was cool. I cried during Pickett's charge, however. Those noble rebs didn't have a chance. To cheer my self up, I bought a cap pistol, caps, and three confederate flags. That's about it.
TE13


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 12, 2005)

I could just loan you my M4 or my new Desert Eagle. Did you pass through Greenville, Kentucky on your way to Pennsylvania because I'm at a National Guard base not far from there.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 12, 2005)

Not fair!! I love going up to Pennsylvania, espesically to Gettysburg! I just love touring the battlefield, though I've done it for years, and the best part is climbing on the rocks at Devil's Den!! I can't believe you got to see the re-enactment!! I'm hoping that I'll be able to go to see Picket's Charge or either the second day of fighting for a trip!! I want to go soooooooo bad!! How was it? ((beside sad?)) I know what you mean when you say that you don't seem to fit in. If you think that it's bad in Pennsylvania having a southern drawl, have you been to New York? It's worst there because they don't even know what a wave is: they think that you're going to 'flick them off' and they try to do it first! ::laughs:: But I still love Pennsylvania, especailly with my southern drawl that I don't seem to have until I go up north!!


----------



## Uminya (Jul 12, 2005)

*grumbles about being stuck in the dookie-pile that is Georgia*

Smells nasty here, the air is miserably humid, and there are too many people. At least around here in Ft. Gordon/Augusta. The yankees aren't any better, though, with their strange ways.

You have not experienced the US until you have experienced the southwestern parts, my friend!


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jul 14, 2005)

Ciryaher said:


> *grumbles about being stuck in the dookie-pile that is Georgia*
> 
> Smells nasty here, the air is miserably humid, and there are too many people. At least around here in Ft. Gordon/Augusta. The yankees aren't any better, though, with their strange ways.
> 
> You have not experienced the US until you have experienced the southwestern parts, my friend!


I have been all over the Southwest. Technically, I live in both Dixie (former confederacy) and the southwest at the same time. I'm a Texan. I love any place in the South or Deep South, though I love the southwest, too.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jul 14, 2005)

Arlina said:


> Not fair!! I love going up to Pennsylvania, espesically to Gettysburg! I just love touring the battlefield, though I've done it for years, and the best part is climbing on the rocks at Devil's Den!! I can't believe you got to see the re-enactment!! I'm hoping that I'll be able to go to see Picket's Charge or either the second day of fighting for my senior trip!! I want to go soooooooo bad!! How was it? ((beside sad?)) I know what you mean when you say that you don't seem to fit in. If you think that it's bad in Pennsylvania having a southern drawl, have you been to New York? It's worst there because they don't even know what a wave is: they think that you're going to 'flick them off' and they try to do it first! ::laughs:: But I still love Pennsylvania, especailly with my southern drawl that I don't seem to have until I go up north!!


haha! another redneck/dixie citizen. The re-enactment isn't close to being the scale of the armies that were there. There was probably only 1000 to 2000 people. If you want emotion, see Pickett's charge. If you want to see confederates win, see Devil's Den. Hood's Texas Brigade fought at Devil's Den. A lot of times it was warm, but not hot compared to Texas (probably got into low to mid 90's.) By the way, I have been to New York. It is at best funny and at worst disturbing/dangerous. It was way too crowded. I was one of the last few to see the WTC (went in July, 2001.) Nobody cares about my accent down here, only up in Penn. and NY. I get those looks in Delaware and NJ too.
Tar-Elendil13.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 14, 2005)

*laughs quietly to self* Oh boy. I have been to every Gettysburg memorial there is. My grandfather is a walking Civil War Dictionary, and he got me into it.  

Now here's the thing that will get Arlina groaning. It takes me 15 minutes to drive to Gettysburg. I'm from Chambersburg, PA.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 14, 2005)

::cries:: It takes me about six to eight hours to get up to Penn!! ::grumbles about being so far away:: 

Yah, I didn't like New York, considering I don't even live in a city, but I guess I would go back if I could. However, I would much rather go up to Penn!! I can't believe you're so close to Gettysburg, Firawyn!!


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't really care about being near Gettysburg. I am a serious War of Northern Aggression buff, and I live just maybe five hours away from Palmito Ranch, the place where the last battle was fought. I love living in the South.
Tar-Elendil13


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 14, 2005)

Arlina said:


> ::cries:: It takes me about six to eight hours to get up to Penn!! ::grumbles about being so far away::
> 
> Yah, I didn't like New York, considering I don't even live in a city, but I guess I would go back if I could. However, I would much rather go up to Penn!! I can't believe you're so close to Gettysburg, Firawyn!!




*grumble* It aint that great. The cows outnumber the people here...I hate cows...


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 14, 2005)

Maybe, I live in Paennsylvania!!


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 14, 2005)

Where at Worrior? In PA I mean....

and besides the point, that's two humans to three thousand cows.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 14, 2005)

Thats true... And I live in Oxford, Chester County


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jul 14, 2005)

I like cattle. Mountain oysters taste good. lol! Rednecks/dixie citizens/ranchers will know what that means.


----------



## Uminya (Jul 17, 2005)

Dirty Texanses and your nassssty rocky mountain oysters. We hates them, yess, preciouss, we hateses them! *spit, gollum, cough*


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm envious of y'all now. I live in WA state now but used to live in VA. Absolutely LOVED the history back there and traveled a LOT for the 2 1/2 years I lived there. I even acquired a slight drawl, or so my friends tell me. Wasn't crazy about the weather though, too hot and humid for me. I've lived most of my life in the Pacific NW. One thing I missed while I was in VA, though, was the mountains.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Nov 21, 2005)

If you thought VA had warm weather, don't go to Texas. !00 degrees Farenheit is normal in summer


----------

